
Small, but disruptive - "femtocells" - davidw
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10689597
======
wmf
I fear that femtocells will give carriers no incentive to improve coverage in
offices and homes; they can just say "want coverage? buy a femtocell" which
translates into customers paying to build out the carrier's network for them.
It almost sounds like a 2.0 business model: user-generated infrastructure.

------
davidw
Something I wonder about with these is: once people start getting a hold of
them, does that increase the 'hackability' (in both good and bad senses) of
mobile phones and their networks?

